# Fragen für Praktikum-aber keine Ahnung!



## keineahnung (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich muss in der FH gerade ein Praktikum zum Thema Javascript machen und habe 0 Ahnung. 

Anbei liste ich ein paar Theorie-Fragen auf, es wäre suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte: 
Es wäre super, wenn ich die Antworten auch halbwegs nachvollziehen kann...

1) Beim Aufrufen einer Webseite werden Sie sicher auch häufig mit Popup-Fenstern „erfreut“. Welches Event ist dafür verantwortlich und wie wird es verwendet?

2) Warum ist das Event „onUnload“ ein Attribut im Tag ?

3) Der zu „onUnload“ zugehörige Wert lautet "Aufenthalt( )". Dabei handelt es sich um einen Funktionsaufruf, der viele Java Skript Anweisungen bündelt. Was macht diese Funktion?

4) Warum muss der zu onUnload gehörige Wert den gleichen Namen wie der in function Aufenthalt () {...} definierte Funktionsnamen besitzen?

5) 
a) Wozu dient das Element "script"?
b) Warum beinhaltet es die Java Funktion "Aufenthalt( )"? (Im Beispiel wird damit die Zeit ausgerechnet, in der man auf der jeweiligen Homepage war...)
c) Wieso wird es seinerseits von dem Tag "head umschlossen?

6) Welche Variablen werden im unteren Beispiel definiert? Welche Werte nehmen diese Variablen ein?
ben die Klammern () bzw. {}?

<html><head>
<title>Quadratzahlen Beispiel 1</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var Hinweis = "Gleich werden Quadratzahlen ausgegeben";
alert(Hinweis);
function SchreibeQuadrate() {
var SinnDesLebens = 42;
var i, x;
var Satzteil = "Das Quadrat von ";
for(i=1; i<=SinnDesLebens; ++i) {
x = i * i;
document.write(Satzteil + i + " ist " + x + "
");
}
}
//-->
</script></head>
<body onLoad="SchreibeQuadrate();">
</body></html>

7) Erläutern sie die Bedeutung und Wirkung der sogenannten for Schleife. Wie ist eine for Schleife definiert und was macht sie?

Vielen Dank!!!

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Beni (16. Mai 2005)

> und habe 0 Ahnung.


Das ist nicht schwer zu sehen...
... bitte lies mal den "wichtig"-Teil, der in jeder Rubrik gepostet ist...

*verschoben, und nur aus reiner Faulheit nicht geschlossen, weil in diesem Forum keine Hausaufgaben vorgelöst werden...*


----------



## Nova (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Java ist nicht JavaScript!

Die Fragen sind aber doch wirklich einfach. Ich habe keine Ahnung von JavaScript und könnte dir schon die Hälfte der Fragen beantworten ohne einmal nachschlagen zu müssen...
Du erwartest doch nicht das wir deine kompletten Hausaufgaben machen...


mfg
Christian


----------



## keineahnung (16. Mai 2005)

...

1. Es freut mich sehr für dich, dass du die Lösung der Aufgaben zur Hälfte schon aus dem Kopf kennen würdest. :applaus:

2. War mir klar, dass es sich um sehr grundsätzliche Dinge handelt, deshalb habe ich nicht jeden Begriff im Forum nachgesehen. Mit Faulheit hat das bestimmt nichts zu tun, die anderen 80% des Praktikums habe ich nämlich auch alleine rausbekommen   

3. Kann ich nichts dafür, dass es Hausaufgaben sind und nicht die Problem, die ich gerade bei der Erstellung einer 
Website oder sonstwas habe...

...Ich dachte, dieses Forum ist dazu da, Fragen zu stellen. ???:L 
Aber selbst wenn nicht oder zumindest nicht für meine Fragen, kann man das auch etwas nett sagen


Ich war heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Forum, aber möchte mich ganz herzlich für euren netten Empfang bedanken :applaus:


----------



## Nova (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Hörte sich so an als hättest du bisher gar nichts gemacht.

Die Antworten findest du auf www.selfhtml.org
Der Code ist dort 1:1 rauskopiert, zu jedem Code findest du eine Erklärung


mfg
Christian


----------

